# Petsmart training...again



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I know we've had the Petsmart training discussion before...but I was just wondering if anyone knew approximately how much the trainers make an hour?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerribears might be able to help you with this question.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just found this on a Petsmart forum, but it sounds like an angry ex-employee to me:

_starting pay for trainer was $9/hr (30 yrs exp), 90 day review was done at 8 months and got 25 cent raise. no word on the 6 mo. review. trying to find a contact person to check on medical leave benefit = impossible. constantly told if class wasn't sold i'd be fired. Classes raised to $109 recently. No single students in class even if nobody else signed up and that is the only time the student can come in. Supposed to re-schedule ongoing class to match work schedule when became cashier to get away from the sales pressure. Hours scheduled vary from day to day. One day you will be there til 10 pm or later and the next you open the store at 8 am. Told to clock out and then finish the task. 

Managers work 11 hour days. at our store they stocked shelves during the day! They are sort of salary and sort of not. Department managers clock in & out like associates._

http://www.indeed.com/forum/cmp/PetSmart/05390c183c137e19797045


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I have thought about that, but my dog hates other dogs. She goes crazy, and starts biteing my ankle, if I pic her up while there is a dog she will start biteing my hand. Maybe private lessons?


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I just accidently got hired as a pet trainer......:doh:

This should go on my list of signs that I love dogs too much.

Pay is...7.75 plus commission (25% of each class you teach)....:doh::doh:


On the plus side...apparently I can bring Monster to work....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How do you accidently get hired. You must be GOOD!!!!!! LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ILoveAMonster said:


> I just accidently got hired as a pet trainer......:doh:
> 
> This should go on my list of signs that I love dogs too much.
> 
> ...


Seriously? 

If you think about it, at least in my area it's not too bad. commission would be $200 - $300 per 8 week class and you don't have to leave Monster at home. No wonder the trainers at my local stores seem to like it.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> How do you accidently get hired. You must be GOOD!!!!!! LOL


 
...i was bored one night and filled out the application online. Then, when they called I told myself I'd go to the interview just to see...I asked for 11.50 an hour and got a generous 7.75 lol...and then ...then I said yes!!! ughhhhhhhhh :doh:



marshab1 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> If you think about it, at least in my area it's not too bad. commission would be $200 - $300 per 8 week class and you don't have to leave Monster at home. No wonder the trainers at my local stores seem to like it.


They said usually its around 4 people a class...which would mean $100 pet 8 week class..the one girl I talked to that is part time has about 4 classes a week...so that is good....i think....the cool part is bringing Monster with me...


I can always quit if I don't like it....right? ...Unless I don't make enough and get kicked out of my house and then I have to live on the street and I die (because of a lack of GRF, of course):doh:

I'm doomed.:doh:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I wanted to add that I'm not quitting my other job...just working less hours.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ILoveAMonster said:


> ...i was bored one night and filled out the application online. Then, when they called I told myself I'd go to the interview just to see...I asked for 11.50 an hour and got a generous 7.75 lol...and then ...then I said yes!!! ughhhhhhhhh :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So not as busy as my 2 stores, but maybe that will change after people find out what a wonderful new trainer they have. LOL

And really what do you have to lose?


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> So not as busy as my 2 stores, but maybe that will change after people find out what a wonderful new trainer they have. LOL
> 
> And really what do you have to lose?



Just money...lol. First there is twenty hours of book work, then eighty hours of training with another trainer....so I won't get any commission for any of that....but...the more I think about it the more okay i am with it...but it really was a temporary loss of sanity.

It'll be a fun learning experience....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sometimes the best things in life are the unexpected things.

And now you can fill us in on all the behind scenes things about Petsmart.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a quick thanks in advance from your future students! Coffee and I'd be lost without our prescious Nerida who helped us learn at he El Paso PetsMart.

dg


----------



## Daylily77 (Apr 6, 2008)

My sister applied to be a trainer. and was denied. she has train three no make that four dogs to get their cds, done obedeince in 4h and took a pet management degree in college. I guess they felt she would not train "their" way. She ended up as a full time groomer in their "school" site. I guess her store is a trainer site for wanna be groomers.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Daylily77 said:


> My sister applied to be a trainer. and was denied. she has train three no make that four dogs to get their cds, done obedeince in 4h and took a pet management degree in college. I guess they felt she would not train "their" way. She ended up as a full time groomer in their "school" site. I guess her store is a trainer site for wanna be groomers.


 
I know a couple of people who have taken several dogs to CDX who applied for trainer positions at PetSmart and were also denied. We are all convinced that it is definately because PetSmart trains trainers their way and they would rather shape and form them to their own methods and way of thinking, which, at least at our local store, is more about selling their retail products than training individual dogs. They train a set methodolgy and do not consider individual animals and their particular idiosyncrocies nor the individual owner's and their lifestyles, as would a really good trainer, with a foundation in behavior. As I learned in the previous thread regarding PetSmart training, the stores are not standardized, and our local store seems to particularly bad. I hope, ILoveAMonster, that it works for you and that you are able to really help clients in need of a solid training foundation. I also hope that they don't want you to compromise your own integrity in order to remain employed. This seems to be the case at our store, as with others, sadly.


----------

